# Fiio K5 Pro or Sound BlasterX G6



## chr0nos (Jan 28, 2021)

Hello

Could anyone help me decide between these 2 DAC's, I have been searching around reading tons of info on both devices but I just cant decide.

Use case will be mostly my PC using Sennheiser HD598SE, Sony XB700 or Sony WH-1000XM3. I mostly play FPS games and use the Dolby Atmos for Headphones or DTS Headphone:X (depends on the game) (Win10 Spatial Sound)


----------



## chr0nos (Jan 30, 2021)

160 views, zero replies  welp.....

@Fourstaff @the54thvoid , can you close it.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 30, 2021)

I use a K5 Pro and like it. It powers my MDR-Z7 and my Hifiman quite well. You can see my stack in the below link. I combine it with a mica origain to power speakers and sub.









						What's your latest tech purchase?
					

Just arrived.  Not for the A300, it's for the NR200p.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------

